# Chesapeake eye color



## nailbender (Jan 23, 2014)

I have scoured this site and the rest of the internet to no avail. Can someone with experience tell me how long it will take for my Chesapeake's eyes to finish changing? They were blue then green now hazel and I just can't wait to see the end result, she is about 3 months now, how much longer do I have to wait? The best info I can find is near 12 wks. but that wasn't bread specific. If that is the case I don't think she is going to make it to the amber I thought they would be.
Man is the weather terrible here. Below zero and the internet can be dangerous.


----------



## Rachel Young (Jan 5, 2008)

Chessie pups are born with wavy coats and eyes are blue when they open; at about 3-4 weeks they get fluffy and look like little bears. When the coat returns to waves, close to 3 months or so, the eyes will be brown or amber.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Chesapeakes are supposed to have yellow or amber colored eyes, but like all baby pups, their eyes are bright blue when they open. However, unlike breeds with dark brown eyes that change over within a few days, a Peake's eyes are bright blue until 6 or 8 weeks, then green, then yellow. From my experience, the lighter the eventual eye color will be, the longer the eyes stay bright blue, changing to green about 3 or 4 months and then eventually to light yellow. Pups that will have the darker, amber colored eyes, turn green then yellow then darken as they age. The pup in my avatar and her sire both have very light eyes, and both stayed blue-green in color til almost 6 mos. The photo in my avatar is from when she was about 2.
This is a photo of my male puppy (sire of avatar dog) as a 7 week old puppy









In the photo below, he's the one on the left; he was about 15 months here. The reddish female in the center has the amber colored eyes and the one on the right has yellow eyes. So in answer to your question, you won't know til your pup is about a year or older what the final color will be but, the longer they stay blue/green the lighter it'll be.


----------



## nailbender (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you very much, for both responses. I guess the bottom line is, more waiting! I was not aware that the color varied so much within the breed. That makes it even more interesting. I guess we will see. 
I have another question as well if you don't mind? My pup is a light dead grass in color. When we picked her up at 8wks. she had a small brown spot at the tip of her tail and a little larger one in the middle of her tail. The tip has stayed brown so far, but the other spot went away for a bit and now it's back? For a while I was wondering if we washed it off or just imagined it. Is this something she will possibly grow out of? My guess is more waiting! I guess I am not in as much of a hurry as I seem to get her to grow up, but curiosity and cold are getting the better of me.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Most light deadgrass pups are born with goggles and some dark shadings (on tail and back, for example) some even have brindle markings but most of these darker markings fade as they age. Not always though, sometimes what looks like a solid light deadgrass can get darker markings as they shed out, like widow's peaks and darker backs that might show up when they get their full adult coats. Kind of like the eyes....you don't know what you'll end up with! So be sure and take lots of pictures :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## GanderLandR11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just like Julie says you just don't know sometimes until they age the last 3 lighter colored peakes I've had a brown triangle middle of tail and brown on the end so far the markings stayed on the one that was sedge, markings went away on the deadgrass which is 6 now and my current pup is 10 1/2 weeks which is dark deadgrass/tan eye color is at a hazel now and brown markings on tail are prevalent.


----------

